# Powerhorse motors



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Has anyone here actually ever got one and used it? I bought one from Northern tool, and it wouldn't run at all. Had spark, had fuel, but wouldn't run. The manufacturer refuses to help, and Northern is now telling me to do anything, I have to drain, and clean the oil and gas out and send it back to them. I might be just venting, but both companies are refusing to help.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

That's rough.

I've heard good things about the Harbor Freight motors, and if they blow, you get a new one with your cheap warranty. It looks like the same critter in the pictures.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

You say you have GAS. Do you mean it is getting into the carb? Is there a fuel cutoff valve? Did you take the spark plug out and see if you have a spark when you crank it? Is the switch on? Was the oil level full enough? I have a gas motor on my generator, and it will shut down if the oil level gets low. I am not trying to be smart here, just thinking off of my head about why it would not run.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Travis in Louisiana said:


> You say you have GAS. Do you mean it is getting into the carb? Is there a fuel cutoff valve? Did you take the spark plug out and see if you have a spark when you crank it? Is the switch on? Was the oil level full enough? I have a gas motor on my generator, and it will shut down if the oil level gets low. I am not trying to be smart here, just thinking off of my head about why it would not run.


Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes. I checked the dipstick, and it had oil. I thought it was odd to be shipped with oil, so I may double check, and add some. The thing that gets me is the runaround that they are giving me. :grit:


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, looks like I get to wear the dunce cap for tonight. Just because you pull the dipstick and it looks like it has oil, wipe it off, put it back in, and check again. :l33t:


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Just let us know if you get it running. We all make mistakes!


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

It runs. Had to be the low oil shut down. It makes me wonder what it turns off. Still had spark, and I would think the fuel was vacume, since I had gas on the plug. Thanks for the help, maybe you should call the manufacture, and NT to tell them how to help folks, they don't seem to know.:goodjob:


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

How about that. The description says it has low oil shutdown. Now I wonder how they do that, too.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I am glad it is running. I don't know how the oil shut off works either, but it has to ground out the fire somewhere. Maybe it makes the spark weak?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

For future reference there is a Northern Tool store now in Wichita on west Kellogg.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Windy in Kansas said:


> For future reference there is a Northern Tool store now in Wichita on west Kellogg.


I told NT that, and offered to take it there. They told me "it wouldn't do any good since I didn't buy it there I bought it online". :shrug:


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

unplug the yellow wire from the low oil sensor


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

or cut the wire


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"Northern is now telling me to do anything, I have to drain, and clean the oil and gas out and send it back to them."*

Your words from the orginal post. Now please explain how NT would not do any thing for you? Some how I am missing that point.

I was In Lowe's one day a couple of years ago. Some guy was trying to return a 4 cycle weed whacker because he didn't like it. they told him he had to empty all the gas out before they would take it back.

Once he went, I assume to the parking lot and dumped the gas out he returned it no problem. 

It is a real nice weed whacker, nice and light and no oil mixing in the fuel. The manager gave me a nice discount and I took it home and have been useing every year since.

:grin: Al


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Why are you telling OP to cut the low oil wire? Believe me, that saved the engine. Dont believe me, go out to your lawn mower, drain all the oil, start it up and time how long until it seizes up.

Low oil sensors ARE A GOOD THING!!!! They will save an engine that otherwise would self destruct.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

alleyyooper, I guess I overstated they would do "nothing". They offered to take it back, after I cleaned the oil out of the motor, and cleaned the gas tank, not just dumped (note.... I asked about just dumping it), and can't even take it to one of their own stores. So yes I am quite irritated with them. It was my fault not to double check that it wasn't just residual oil on the dipstick when I first checked the oil, and I do own up to the stupidity of not double checking that, I know better. The point is all of the service centers they claim to have *ALL* refuse to work on them, and say that they can't even get parts (their words not mine). So, your only option is to save the box for the warrenty period to send it back, if they take it back at all during the period, due to not being able to get it worked on (you cannot personally do the warrenty work). I'm just gald someone here was able to knock the cobwebs from my brain to double check the oil.


----------



## pointer33 (Oct 15, 2008)

There have been some comments about low oil sensors. Not that it pertains to the solution for the problem here but I purchased the 6.5 hp motor from habor freight, without going out to look at it I think it was greyhound, not powerhorse, not sure. It seems like it may be a clone....I read a bunch of the reviews for it on harbor freight and sure enough like one gent said....when I put it on my old tiller it would kill easily...turns out the sensor would shut it off if I tilted a little too much...so while it would be an important feature on a generator or wood splitter...once I disconnected it, then no problems! So far great motor for the price.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

the low oil pressure switch grounds the plug,in small engines, and on the autos I've worked on it shuts off the fuel pump. best wishes, ray


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I have wondered about those engines for awhile because they are so much cheaper than the Hondas, Briggs or Kholers at NT. May I ask what you are using it for?


----------



## pointer33 (Oct 15, 2008)

The 6.5 hp harbor freight one I used to replace a worn out briggs and stratton on a rather old sears front tine tiller....one of the older heavy built tillers, not like what I see in the stores now.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

pointer33 said:


> The 6.5 hp harbor freight one I used to replace a worn out briggs and stratton on a rather old sears front tine tiller....one of the older heavy built tillers, not like what I see in the stores now.


 I am looking at the 12hp 414cc Powerhouse to repower an old lawn tractor a neighbor has sitting in his barn. They only want $414.00 for it and it just seems like an interesting project but the price of the Powerhouse is so low compared to the others I am leery.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If you do proper maintenance the clones I've had seem to hold up ok. The week point is the metal gas tank. It rusts quickly. And the vertical shaft 5.5hp engines from Harbor Freight have really cheapo plastic flywheel cover/recoil start mechanism. I got couple of the engines with this problem that had been returned under warranty for around $40 each. Mechanically perfect, but one had the rusty gas tank and looked to otherwise only been used slightly, one had the faulty plastic recoil start setup and looked brand spankin new. The covers with the recoil start mechanism werent meant to be repaired but I re-engineered it to make it work. Shame they had to cheap out on some little things like these when the engines themselves are decent enough, maybe not quite Honda quality, but close enough for the big price break you get.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> The week point is the metal gas tank. It rusts quickly.


The fellows on Yesterday's Tractors sure seem to like POR 15 for gas tank use at rust prevention. Coating a brand new tank on an unused engine might be wise. 

I have read almost nothing but excellent comments on the Greyhound clone engines. It is my understanding from forum reading that the Greyhound and Honda parts are interchangeable. Might pay to get a flywheel cover from a genuine Honda to use if a plastic one fails. Suppose one could also do that for the fuel tank.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I read a go kart forum that said there is a racing league nationwide using the Harbor Freight Honda clones. Some even say the crankshaft journals are polished better on the clones. Always buy the 2 year warranty, too. Bring it back if it blows up. Like every other product, you read all the great reviews, then a couple of horrible reviews.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> The fellows on Yesterday's Tractors sure seem to like POR 15 for gas tank use at rust prevention. Coating a brand new tank on an unused engine might be wise.
> 
> I have read almost nothing but excellent comments on the Greyhound clone engines. It is my understanding from forum reading that the Greyhound and Honda parts are interchangeable. Might pay to get a flywheel cover from a genuine Honda to use if a plastic one fails. Suppose one could also do that for the fuel tank.


If you get lucky finding USED Honda tank/flywheel cover... The NEW Honda version would cost more than I gave for the engine! Genuine new Honda parts are pricey.

Usually the other way around, people buy clone parts to fix their Honda. Ebay and the online lawn mower parts places tend to stock clone parts cause they are so much cheaper. One guy used the metal flywheel cover from a junked horizontal shaft clone to replace the plastic cover on his vertical shaft clone. Apparently simular enough, that with addition of some washers, it will work.

Tank is connected to carb with fuel line so can use any remote tank or make one from PVC pipe.

Far as I am concerned the clones tend to run as well as a Honda out of box. Quiet smooth running engines, start easy. Not sure they have the longevity of a Honda even if treated nice, havent owned one long enough to know. Course most people buy an OHV Honda, then treat it like their throw away Tecumseh or Briggs so lose lot of lifespan they paid extra for anyway. The OHC Hondas are consumer grade engine and throw away. Run nice enough but wont last like the OHV Hondas. Rather have a clone than an OHC Honda.


----------

